# Nib Tuning Source Material



## bmachin (Aug 18, 2019)

There was some discussion recently in another thread regarding nib tuning and smoothing. I just thought I'd provide a couple of links to sources that I've found helpful.

1. Richard Binder's nib tuning and smoothing workshop class handout:



			http://www.richardspens.com/pdf/workshop_notes.pdf
		


2. Toolkit for above:



			Fountain Pen Nib Smoothing Kit
		


3. Nib smoothing notes by Brian Gray of Edison Pens. This link is meant to be used in conjunction with a video that he links to in the notes. Most of you are probably not aware, but Brian was once one of us--just a guy with a lathe in his garage. One not of interest from this link is that in Brians opinion, most nib problems arise from alignment rather than smoothing issues.



			http://edisonpen.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Nib-Smoothing-Notes.pdf
		


Hope you find this useful,

Bill


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 18, 2019)

Bill - I message Richard Binder asking his permission to distribute his notes, haven't heard back yet. Did you get his approval before posting the link?


----------



## bmachin (Aug 18, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> Bill - I message Richard Binder asking his permission to distribute his notes, haven't heard back yet. Did you get his approval before posting the link?


Duncan,
I did not contact Richard. 

However, if you looked at the link you would see that as long as you are see it on Richard's website you are okay.

Bill


----------



## DrD (Aug 18, 2019)

Brass shims, .001, .002 & .005" thick for opening up channel between tines; 20x loupe to see alignment of fines; ultra fine sandpaper or MicroMesh for smoothing out nib - I pretty much just use 12000 automotive wet/dry paper.  All used with judicious pushing on the top of the nib at its widest point while nib is placed top up on a very hard, flat surface.

I have found this to be far less expensive than buying "specialized" nib tuning kits.


----------



## monophoto (Aug 18, 2019)

FWIW - - - stores that specialize in nail polishing supplies sell very inexpensive 'emory boards' with 12000 grit micromesh surfaces.


----------

